# Radiostar Generation Remote Start



## coronaguy33 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have recently recieved a Radiostar Generation # RSA0591 remote start as a gift.
I have tried to find a few shops to install this unit, without success. I have been told that this unit isn't worth the installation ?
Can anyone give me advise on where they may of had this installed ? I am in Calgary, Alberta.
Many Thanks :exclaim:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

coronaguy33 said:


> I have recently recieved a Radiostar Generation # RSA0591 remote start as a gift.
> I have tried to find a few shops to install this unit, without success. I have been told that this unit isn't worth the installation ?
> Can anyone give me advise on where they may of had this installed ? I am in Calgary, Alberta.
> Many Thanks :exclaim:


 Have you tried best buy?


----------

